# Write your troon name



## Monika H. (Sep 13, 2019)

Because troons have names no real woman has


----------



## thismanlies (Sep 13, 2019)

thisgenderqueertroonlies


----------



## Flake452 (Sep 13, 2019)

Joshua Troon. A strong Bi gendered Jewish Lesbian.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 13, 2019)

Kepler Pheonix


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Sep 13, 2019)

Hypatia Moonripple


----------



## Postal_Rat (Sep 13, 2019)

Venus Minerva smith I am a stunning and beautiful goddess


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 13, 2019)

Betty Phuckzer


----------



## James Sunderland (Sep 13, 2019)

Jamie Sunderland


----------



## Floop (Sep 13, 2019)

Henrietta...cooter...ville. idk


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Sep 13, 2019)

Clitoria Schwanzanegger


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 13, 2019)

Fagina Dentata


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 13, 2019)

Hymenia Veritas


----------



## Mediocre (Sep 13, 2019)

アナルセックス


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 13, 2019)

Chloë-Hanako Eleanor Vladimirovna

My hyphenated first name represents my blooming girlhood. My middle name is Eleanor because idk a lot of trannies use it. And my surname shows that I'm ready to seize the means of synthetic estrogen production.


----------



## Reverend (Sep 13, 2019)

Lynda Spetznakovich


----------



## Vampirella (Sep 13, 2019)

Viktor Von SchnitzelNazi.


----------



## Spl00gies (Sep 13, 2019)

Splooge McFuck


----------



## DuckSucker (Sep 13, 2019)

Monika H.

heh, gotem'


----------



## Draza (Sep 13, 2019)

Jessica Mars.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 13, 2019)

Donald Trump


----------



## Azafran90 (Sep 13, 2019)

MtF: Narcissina McClitorina
FtM: Jennifero Luna River Dickhaver


----------



## LolNoIPLeaksEvenLMFAO (Sep 13, 2019)

Michelle Obama.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Sep 13, 2019)

*Hillary Clinton*


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Sep 13, 2019)

AH-64D Longbow


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Sep 13, 2019)

Phuck Mi

I was the man-lady that Bill Hader was talking about in Superbad.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 13, 2019)

Minnie Testico


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 13, 2019)

Lou Skunt


----------



## KittyGremlin (Sep 13, 2019)

SoyGirl


----------



## Give Her The D (Sep 13, 2019)

Felix Kjellberg


----------



## Thomas Paine (Sep 13, 2019)

Xemper Phideless


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Sep 13, 2019)

La Lucina Extinguida


----------



## francesco (Sep 13, 2019)

Annabell Ismene Sappho Vend


----------



## JULAY (Sep 13, 2019)

Troony McTroonface


----------



## FeverGlitch (Sep 13, 2019)

Anastasia Krieger


----------



## Hal (Sep 13, 2019)

Kid fucker459030


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 13, 2019)

Raisin Aspartame


----------



## Calooby (Sep 13, 2019)

Camille Jahkee


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 13, 2019)

73


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Sep 13, 2019)

Cassandra Hera Braun


----------



## Takodachi (Sep 13, 2019)

Probably after some greek goddess, because troons are always that pretentious.


----------



## AssRock (Sep 13, 2019)

Dynastia Melchett.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Sep 13, 2019)

Queer Anon


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2019)

The Pink Panthera


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice try @Monika H. if you wanted to dox me that bad you could have just met me at 14Branchland Ct Ruckersville, VA and I would have given it to you.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 14, 2019)

UnKillFill


----------



## tasty humane burger (Sep 14, 2019)

Beyonce cos she slays and is a woc


----------



## LazloChalos (Sep 14, 2019)

Chandelier Leslie "Golden" Chalice


----------



## Shibaru (Sep 14, 2019)

Dan Schneider


----------



## Babyspackle (Sep 14, 2019)

Cecil Mcfly


----------



## Violence Jack (Sep 14, 2019)

sEmoNA DillMoUrn


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 14, 2019)

Jake Alley


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Sep 15, 2019)

PSL - Princesa Sucia Lengua

Edit: Adding Ebony Dark'ness Dementia Raven Way for good measure as well.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Sep 15, 2019)

MtF: Sangria Bonnette Feldmann
FtM: Cedric Feldmann


----------



## Autisimodo (Sep 15, 2019)

Stephanie Bustcakes


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 15, 2019)

Busty O'Queef


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Sep 15, 2019)

Fungette


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Sep 15, 2019)

Wilhelmina DasWurldismeinyufukinanglishfrentzundrushenbasterds


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Sep 15, 2019)

LaBufanda Chorizo


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 15, 2019)

It's probably best to start the name with a video game because I will bitch and moan about them all day, every day, while obviously trying to act like I'm above all the losers that plays them. It must also be something mainstream and from a specific genre. My first name will be either Destiny, Anthem or The Division.
I can't act pissy if someone suggest that I took the name The Division from the game with the same name, it's too obvious.
Destiny might be considered ethnic and I don't want to be accused of black-name-face.
Anthem will be just fine, it is also a good name/word to use as a soapbox when complaining about Trump, transphobia or women.

Don't know about the last name. Canyon gives it that zest of white trash and stripper stage name.

Yes, Anthem Canyon, that's my she.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 16, 2019)

Skye St Clair


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 17, 2019)

Starr Lapislazuli Ortega


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 17, 2019)

Francine “Frankie” N. Furtur.


----------



## Captain Hastings Official (Sep 20, 2019)

SLAB BULKHEAD!
FLINT IRONSTAG!
STUMP BEEFKNOB!
DIRK HARDPEC!
BIG MCLARGEHUGE!
BOB JOHNSON! oh, wait...


----------



## delightfullypeachy (Sep 21, 2019)

Luna Celestia


----------



## Rigor Meowtis (Sep 21, 2019)

Demi Boy Space Prince


----------



## queerape (Sep 22, 2019)

Sebastian Lucio, I like being a Lucy.


----------



## Doughnut boy (Sep 22, 2019)

Doughnut girl


----------



## Maamtis (Sep 22, 2019)

I do have a troon name but if I were to go all the way with it, Mya Vagina


----------



## TheghostofAlfred (Sep 22, 2019)

Lattacia Moogornia


----------



## Grand Omega (Oct 3, 2019)

Persephone Peters, a chaotic bi-neutral ace lesbo wisp O'Dell.


----------



## Zodiax (Oct 3, 2019)

Simonla Chu


----------



## murgatroid (Oct 3, 2019)

Tropical Fantasy


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2019)

If I was trooning out for real I’d probably name myself Jack Patrick $currentSurname because that’s what my mom said she would’ve called me if I was a boy since she chose not to know what gender I was until I was actually born.

If I was an MtF choosing an entirely new attention seeking wacky name though... I think it would be Eowyn Journey Suzumiya. 

Eowyn because of the whole “I AM NO MAN” bit in Lord of the Rings, Journey because it’s a special snowflake name I unironically like and could ~symbolise my transition~ or some shit and Suzumiya because Haruhi Suzumiya is kind of a Mary-Sue manic pixie dream girl and I felt like it needed something weeby.


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 3, 2019)

Sakura Kraken


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 3, 2019)

Back during my 'considering troonism' phase I asked my friends to call me Jean. I was Jean Gracie (lastname) for about a year before I got my brain back.


----------



## Fag Albert (Oct 3, 2019)

Princess Spergina


----------



## HungoverHermaphrodite (Oct 19, 2019)

Y'all are missing the obvious: Mikyuki Koyabashi uwu I'm a real yuri


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 19, 2019)

Oswald Gisenbottom


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 19, 2019)

Zayn Abraxes- my FTM special snowflake name
Arielle Sanchez- my MTF special snowflake name (it also sounds like a porn star name)


----------



## DoodleBerry (Oct 19, 2019)

Coco Coxx


----------



## fag0t (Oct 19, 2019)

fag3tt3


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 20, 2019)

John Henry Holliday. He's dead so I'm taking it.


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 21, 2019)

Piño Colado.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 21, 2019)

If you're gonna troon out, you need a name like 'zoe'. Something that implies quirkiness.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Oct 21, 2019)

In the spirit of Halloween holiday; Brianna Boo


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 21, 2019)

mtf: Lakonia Van Vandenclit

ftm: Brandyn Hank Howard

See that's clever. When I get out of my fakeboi phase I just white out the "n" in Brandyn and say Hank is a family name. That way I don't have to bug my upper middle class parents (or my Patreon peeps) to pay to change my name back to a girl one.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 22, 2019)

*Larasati*

Seriously, my parents first thought I was going to be a girl and wanted to name me that. I've looked up and it's some ancient Indian space goddess.


----------



## Tahoma (Oct 22, 2019)

Taholio


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 22, 2019)

Lilith


----------

